# Basic Chat function?



## Bigwayneo

I always see several (if not hundreds) of people online at the same time. I think it would be great to have a basic chat built into the website for us to talk to each other more frequently. I suppose I could always just give out my MSN or AIM name, but if there was one built into the website that would be great.


----------



## Amplexor

A chat room has been suggested several times before. The biggest drawback I see to a chat room is that much of the useful information that would be garnered from those chats would not be viewable to others not on line at the time or the stealth guests who are just looking for insights from current and old threads. Before joining TAM I spent a few weeks just browsing through threads for my own marital issues. I fear we would lose a lot of that with a chat feature.


----------



## Chris H.

Yeah, the idea's been beat to death. We've decided against it every time.


----------



## gregj123

Is there any good chat rooms on the net that you dont get vviruses from & aint full of weirdos??


----------



## Chris H.

I would suggest using Yahoo messenger or something like that to chat with your buds. I use trillian, because it lets me chat with people on Yahoo, AOL, MSN, etc.


----------



## Mark72

I've had some times when I have come on here just looking to talk to some folks - dialog - because I was pretty down. Now being one of those times. A chat feature would be good for a situation like that. I've not been on this site long enough to see the other beaten threads on this subject...


----------



## Cosmos

Set up your own chat room and PM the link and password to all your TAM friends (if necessary, you can change the password whenever you please in order to keep it completely safe). It's free and it's easy to set up:- Chatzy - Free Private Chat Rooms 

I've had no problems with it and use it for a forum I run.


----------



## Mark72

The idea was to chat with other people when my TAM friends weren't on... get to know other people. Oh well...
I am an admin on another site. We have a chat module and a shoutbox module. People actually use both, and it has a much smaller user base than TAM


----------



## Cosmos

It would be nice if there was one, Mark, but one problem I could foresee with a chat room on a site this size would be moderating it. Because of the nature of TAM, it would be irresponsible, IMO, to not moderate it, and there just aren't enough mods to do this.


----------



## Mark72

Cosmos said:


> It would be nice if there was one, Mark, but one problem I could foresee with a chat room on a site this size would be moderating it. Because of the nature of TAM, it would be irresponsible, IMO, to not moderate it, and there just aren't enough mods to do this.


True that.
We have 3 mods on the site I co-admin, and they really don't do anything. I do 99% of it... They just like the hats :iagree:


----------

